# 2012 Castle Hill reptile expo 12 Feb



## Reptile_lover83 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi All
I'm curious to know if anyone from Aussie Pythons will be going to the expo on Sunday 12 Feb and in particular, selling any livestock? I'd love to get an idea of types and prices ppl will be asking. 
Look forward to it!
Cheers


----------



## Danster (Jan 23, 2012)

I will be going for sure; not a seller but might look at what sort of Jungles are up for sale; can`t wait I am like a kid before xmas lol!!  Not long put a deposit on a woma; so won`t have the money I would really like to take. Have a good day at the expo and hope to see you there!!


----------



## Sean51 (Jan 24, 2012)

I will hopefully be going to the expo. And my birthday is the day after so i might get my self some pressies hahah


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm on the count down like a kid in a candy store


----------



## traceylee (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm gonna go!


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Im going, unfortunatly saving my money :/ Ahh but its going towards a reptile anyway.

Will anyone wear name tags of their username there?


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 24, 2012)

I will be there but not selling anything. Planning on doing some shopping instead


----------



## reptilegirl2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

im going tooo, not selling anything!


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not so sure that people will want to be recognised via their user names - it isn't really an online dating forum, HA HA HA. What are you hoping to get Snakes123 and Grogshla?


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love to pick up another snake Oz H Girl
Nothing in particular but I would love a Woma 
I would also be very interested in a Boyds dragon
What about you??


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 24, 2012)

True, but then we can atleast get an understanding of who we are talking to over the internet.

And its a secret


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh really! Well then, hopefully you post pics 

I'd love a BHP or an Albino Darwin, we'll see though - I'm a shopoholic and I love my reptiles so it's going to be a dangerous situation lol


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 24, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Will anyone wear name tags of their username there?



tell ya what... i'll take a name tag and when i see you wearing yours i'll put mine on..


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I dont think so lol


----------



## Khagan (Jan 24, 2012)

Just wear someone elses username on your tag, make them look bad instead.:lol:


----------



## lizardloco (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll try and go, looks good this year...


----------



## Rattler (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a similar thread to this where i mentioned that DOArodents will be there. If you need some reptile food bring your esky or coolbag.


----------



## Josh1321995 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sean51 said:


> I will hopefully be going to the expo. And my birthday is the day after so i might get my self some pressies hahah



haha good work, my birthday is on the 13th as well, so im hopefully going to be getting myself a present as well haha


----------



## high_yellow (Jan 31, 2012)

*Keen for castle hill expo*

hi every1 really keen for this years expo dont know what to buy though any suggestions have about 400 willing to spend


----------



## brayden49 (Jan 31, 2012)

When is it?


----------



## Dmnted (Jan 31, 2012)

Sunday 12th of Feb


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 31, 2012)

yes i am, cant wait. wanna get some geckos and possibly a water python


----------



## Pebbles (Jan 31, 2012)

cant wait either, hopefully going to get some central netted dragons


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 31, 2012)

high_yellow said:


> hi every1 really keen for this years expo dont know what to buy though any suggestions have about 400 willing to spend



Mate, walk around, do a couple of laps and then buy what you like. Thats what I did last year and I walked out with an awesome Woma.


----------



## high_yellow (Jan 31, 2012)

yer i walked out with great diamond from doolittle farm i dont know what this year


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm more than excited and taking at least 3 times that amount to get my new baby


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 1, 2012)

Haven't heard anyone selling what I'm looking for  damn it! lol

There's always the option of not taking an esky, and having warm rodents in my hand bag?! HA HA HA


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 1, 2012)

oh why are expos so exciting? im goin still though lol


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 1, 2012)

Coz there's so much variety in one place! Seeing what's out there and getting your hands on it


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 1, 2012)

Every year I decide I'm not going to buy anything and end up bringing something home... this year I have decided I will get something (haven't decided what to get though), so maybe I might not buy anything :shock:


----------



## lisa5 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's what happens with us too, oshakoor, lol


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

well i want to get a couple of Pygopus nigriceps and HOPEFULLY a Kingii hatchy!!!


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 1, 2012)

Oz_H_Girl said:


> Haven't heard anyone selling what I'm looking for  damn it! lol



Not all stallholders will announce what they will have for sale on here or any other forum, so it's best not to assume you won't find what you're looking for.

Take your licence details just in case.


----------



## bencrowe (Feb 1, 2012)

hey guys this is my first year going to the expo (i missed last year) does anyone know if there will be breeders selling monitors?


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm guessing (like Samnabz said), that a lot of sellers wont advertise on here what they are selling.

I'll be taking my license for sure (and loading it up with all my new babies)!


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 1, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> Every year I decide I'm not going to buy anything and end up bringing something home... this year I have decided I will get something (haven't decided what to get though), so maybe I might not buy anything :shock:



Lol, well done, I like your theory, I hope it works!



fangs01 said:


> well i want to get a couple of Pygopus nigriceps and HOPEFULLY a Kingii hatchy!!!




Those Pygopus nigriceps's are cute! But whats a Kingii?


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

Chlamydosaurus kingii--Frilll neck


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Chlamydosaurus kingii--Frilll neck



oh wow, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah they are , but are so hard to come across- waiting list apparently is from 1-3years


----------



## veenarm (Feb 1, 2012)

What's the website for it? and details, ie location time what to expect? I may make the trip


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

not sure of the website but its ‎2012 CASTLE HILL REPTILE EXPO - SUNDAY 12 FEBRUARY 2012 (9AM-5PM)
AT FRED CATERSON RESERVE CASTLE HILL.


----------



## Spidergirl (Feb 1, 2012)

My partner and i will be going for sure! We'll have a stall and be selling Inverts.. 
Ill also be on the lookout for new beardies and maybe some baby monitors


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

We want frillys starts chanting!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> We want frillys starts chanting!



and midgets lol


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> and midgets lol



lol with head phones and fresh nike shoes and mc hmmer pants hahaha


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

No doubt !!! First frilly is mine


----------



## Focus (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if enclosures will be for sale or if enclosure builders will be in attendance? Thanks.


----------



## Ambush (Feb 1, 2012)

I shall be there. Unless I go back to the States before then.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> No doubt !!! First frilly is mine




lol I hope you can run in those heels cause my midgets a fast runner. You know the situation. lol


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> lol I hope you can run in those heels cause my midgets a fast runner. You know the situation. lol



Lol Brad u know the situation what girl cant run In heels lol. There Mine mine mine But I can babysit if ur extremely nice while ur on ur tropical holiday lol 



Focus said:


> Does anyone know if enclosures will be for sale or if enclosure builders will be in attendance? Thanks.



Yes the legendary steins enclosures will be there


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to the expo,looking to buy another beardie to go with my 5yo female,hope to see you all there

should be able to find all you want at the expo


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> yeah they are , but are so hard to come across- waiting list apparently is from 1-3years



Wow! That's insane!



Spidergirl said:


> My partner and i will be going for sure! We'll have a stall and be selling Inverts..
> Ill also be on the lookout for new beardies and maybe some baby monitors



I actually saw someone on another thread (talking about the expo) say that they wanted Monitors



Focus said:


> Does anyone know if enclosures will be for sale or if enclosure builders will be in attendance? Thanks.



Yes, Stein enclosures will be there. I'm going to have to control my spending around them


----------



## congo_python (Feb 1, 2012)

I have Blonde maccys and roughys for sale,if interested i can bring them too the show with the other pre-organised pick up's at the show. Just PM me for details


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Lol Brad u know the situation what girl cant run In heels lol. There Mine mine mine But I can babysit if ur extremely nice while ur on ur tropical holiday lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the legendary steins enclosures will be there




Legendary haha I like that  ps love the shoes fangs....that probably sounds weird coming from a guy but my wife is really into heels and i've learnt to appreciate and pick them for birthdays etc..



Oz_H_Girl said:


> Wow! That's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Control.....pffft who needs it.....go nuts. haha if you're worried about getting carried away don't come near us ...we will have our current display there as well as a large GTP with aquarium option, an up spec Lowline and maybe something else...No really come say hi and introduce yourselves


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Lol Brad u know the situation what girl cant run In heels lol. There Mine mine mine But I can babysit if ur extremely nice while ur on ur tropical holiday lol



lol I'm on my best behaviour, we will organize our game plan before hand lol


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 1, 2012)

Last year there was a breeder there selling high yellow diamonds, his stall had corrugated iron and timber i think....anyone know if he will be there again and what his name was??


----------



## Sibbo (Feb 2, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts

From memory i'm pretty sure is was Steve from Doolittle Farm.

Cheers

Steve.


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Legendary haha I like that  ps love the shoes fangs....that probably sounds weird coming from a guy but my wife is really into heels and i've learnt to appreciate and pick them for birthdays etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Control.....pffft who needs it.....go nuts. haha if you're worried about getting carried away don't come near us ...we will have our current display there as well as a large GTP with aquarium option, an up spec Lowline and maybe something else...No really come say hi and introduce yourselves



Oh gosh, please dont encourage me! HA HA HA


----------



## wokka (Feb 2, 2012)

Snakefarmer will have het and normal olives, maybe our last Albino ,(sale pending). Theyt have only had a few feeds so unless your experienced i'll keep them a while longer and give them a few more feeds before delivery.


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 2, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Legendary haha I like that  ps love the shoes fangs....that probably sounds weird coming from a guy but my wife is really into heels and i've learnt to appreciate and pick them for birthdays etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Control.....pffft who needs it.....go nuts. haha if you're worried about getting carried away don't come near us ...we will have our current display there as well as a large GTP with aquarium option, an up spec Lowline and maybe something else...No really come say hi and introduce yourselves



I might have to start saving now for my next one Ben!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 2, 2012)

spinner_collis said:


> I might have to start saving now for my next one Ben!


Sure, yours is finished, just have to mount the glass now


----------



## mike83 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any one think there will be frozen mice for sale at the expo ? I remember some expos having them for sale.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 6, 2012)

mike83 said:


> Any one think there will be frozen mice for sale at the expo ? I remember some expos having them for sale.





Rattler said:


> There is a similar thread to this where i mentioned that DOArodents will be there. If you need some reptile food bring your esky or coolbag.



Hope this helps ya


----------



## SYNeR (Feb 6, 2012)

I've been debating whether or not I should go..

I think I should be able to avoid the temptation to buy more herps, so yes..


----------



## mike83 (Feb 6, 2012)

dragonboy69 said:


> Hope this helps ya




Cheers mate


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Feb 6, 2012)

We are going as well


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 8, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> I've been debating whether or not I should go..
> 
> I think I should be able to avoid the temptation to buy more herps, so yes..




Don't resist - go nuts! I will be  4 MORE SLEEPS!!!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Feb 8, 2012)

wokka said:


> Snakefarmer will have het and normal olives, maybe our last Albino ,(sale pending). Theyt have only had a few feeds so unless your experienced i'll keep them a while longer and give them a few more feeds before delivery.



Wokka have you only got hatchies available?

Also are you guys doing deals on rodents at all at the show?



Oz_H_Girl said:


> Haven't heard anyone selling what I'm looking for  damn it! lol
> 
> There's always the option of not taking an esky, and having warm rodents in my hand bag?! HA HA HA



Bbbwwwaahahahahaha

Guess your animals will be really happy to see you when you get home lol


----------



## wokka (Feb 9, 2012)

Morgan_dragon said:


> Wokka have you only got hatchies available?
> 
> Also are you guys doing deals on rodents at all at the show?


Snakefarmer will have hatchling olives and hets . With Anteresia we'll be selling yearlings as i dont want hassles from non feeders. There will be Spotteds, Stimsons of different localities, BHPS, Jungles,Bredli, Diamonds.

Rodentfarm will have Rats, Quail and Rabbits and in limited numbers of mice; so if you need quantity order before the show and I can bring them down. They will be on show special at about half retail prices.


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more sleeps to go - JUST A LITTLE BIT EXCITED!!!


----------



## Leardy (Feb 10, 2012)

aint gnna happen u will walk out with atleast one lol any one know if there will be those rhino bugs they look mad lol

QUOTE=SYNeR;2128962]I've been debating whether or not I should go..

I think I should be able to avoid the temptation to buy more herps, so yes..[/QUOTE]


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a quick ? to the people selling enclosures,thermostats,reptile products,etc will you be selling at store priced or will they be s bit cheaper as in specials. The reason I'm asking is not that ima cheap but so I've got an idea if I could buy me a snake afterwards if moneys left.Cheers for any replies.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 10, 2012)

Most equipment is sold cheaper at expos.


----------



## dangles (Feb 10, 2012)

really wanted to go to this but with the deluge of water my place copped last night and my herp room(garage) having 6 inches of water in it, i feel i may need to invest in a slightly higher floor just in case this happens again.

Rodent freezer=dead
treadmill=dead
couple of bags of render, pondtite, pva etc all destroyed

not sure on how the HMR melamine is gonna be on some of my enclosures


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 10, 2012)

dragonboy69 said:


> Just a quick ? to the people selling enclosures,thermostats,reptile products,etc will you be selling at store priced or will they be s bit cheaper as in specials. The reason I'm asking is not that ima cheap but so I've got an idea if I could buy me a snake afterwards if moneys left.Cheers for any replies.



We will be offering 15% off everything purchased or ordered at the expo. Doesnt sound like much but when purchasing a 2 or 3 thousand dollar enclosure that's a lot of money. Our current display enclosure will also be for sale (check it out on youtube), with the 15% saving you can save big on that one and save me lugging it home.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 10, 2012)

oh no dangles that sucks  cant believe how heavy it was last night. we has a few friends who also got a deluge through their homes also


----------



## Rattler (Feb 10, 2012)

dangles said:


> really wanted to go to this but with the deluge of water my place copped last night and my herp room(garage) having 6 inches of water in it, i feel i may need to invest in a slightly higher floor just in case this happens again.
> 
> Rodent freezer=dead
> treadmill=dead
> ...


no good mate:cry:


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 10, 2012)

We dont have EXPOs up here but my standard response to these thresds is the bush here is LOADED!!!


----------



## killimike (Feb 10, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear of those who got water in their homes last night!

We got off lucky with just a flooded porch, but almost had the car wash away on the way home. It came on so suddenly.


----------



## dangles (Feb 10, 2012)

at least u didnt cop another hailstorm in blacktown like that one a few yrs ago


----------



## killimike (Feb 10, 2012)

dangles said:


> at least u didnt cop another hailstorm in blacktown like that one a few yrs ago



That was pretty crazy! Holes in roofs and the works.

I really hope the melamine at least stays good for you.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more sleeps

Oh and I think in going to win the gtp


----------



## killimike (Feb 11, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> 2 more sleeps
> 
> Oh and I think in going to win the gtp



You will have better odds if you drag a whole bunch of kids in with you...


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 11, 2012)

omg i am getting sick!! i will drag myself there if i have to - i'll be the one there sneezing, shivering and coughing up a lung huddled in the corner lol


----------



## Python_man (Feb 11, 2012)

I recommend PETER BIRCH if you are looking to buy any ANTARESIA. Last year I I noticed out of all breeders he had the largest babies and a huge selection and I now know that he sells good feeding non hassle snakes as the ones I got off him are powering on. Also he wasn't badly priced!! Which is a real winner for everyone as I bought a pair for $300.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

killimike said:


> You will have better odds if you drag a whole bunch of kids in with you...



OOOhhhhhh you are a genius!!!! To DO list for tomoorow - 1. pick up 4 nephews and friends tomorrow morning & bribe with macdonalds to escort me to the expo !!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 11, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> OOOhhhhhh you are a genius!!!! To DO list for tomoorow - 1. pick up 4 nephews and friends tomorrow morning & bribe with macdonalds to escort me to the expo !!




I'll tag along with you if you want, to increase your chances.


You will have to pick me up tho : )


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I'll tag along with you if you want, to increase your chances.
> 
> 
> You will have to pick me up tho : )



oh if i pick u up babe, ill be staying there for a few!!!! lol


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting in the line, thinking I should be knocking back a few right now!


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2012)

be sure to post up some pics Oz H


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Oz_H_Girl said:


> Waiting in the line, thinking I should be knocking back a few right now!


Daunting its a big line least 100 people


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2012)

good to hear. Goes to show lots of interest in reptiles out there !!


----------



## bluewater (Feb 12, 2012)

Due to a few things popping up I won't be able to make it till the afternoon. Is it still worth going or is it likely to be only bits and pieces lef? really wanted to be there at opening time!!!


----------



## Multifoliate (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently waiting for the shuttle bus...really wish I had woken up earlier now...

www.flickr.com.au/closerdeviation


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

it was great... only stayed long enough t spend a couple of hundred! met Kyro, wokka and ben stein.


----------



## bk201 (Feb 12, 2012)

Took me to only the first table to get myself a pair of baby shinglebacks nice price too 

So many nice lizards this year was just so hard to decide

walked away with 2 shinglebacks
2 jackys
1 gillens tree frog to go with my others 
1 adult female northern velvet gecko

if i had the cash would have snapped up some of those gidgee skinks there was some really nice ones there this year great expo though 150-280 (for reds?) for baby ones

even baby and adult land mullets for sale too


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

There was so many bargains to be had! so wish I had of been more cashed up!


----------



## snakelady96 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wish i was there! Is there gonna be any expos in QLD this year? Was gonna come down to Melbourne for the one on the 18th but it itll cost me almost 2k in just flights there and back :S id rather spend that on reptiles/reptile stuff..


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 12, 2012)

Camos reptiles had a tub full of Pygmy dragons eggs and they were hatching there, so cute


----------



## nervous (Feb 12, 2012)

Not one person had a Jag on display... i was hoping to see a Jag. the albino olives were beautiful! and dolittle's diamonds were crackers!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

I noticed that too Nervous! I thought thered be lots, but not a single one... 

The freshwater croc was gorgeous, My daughter wanted a photo with it, but wouldnt get her pic taken with the guy holding it, she wanted to hold it herself! pretty brave for a 3yr old, IMO!



fangs01 said:


> Camos reptiles had a tub full of Pygmy dragons eggs and they were hatching there, so cute



Spewing I missed that!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 12, 2012)

bk201 said:


> Took me to only the first table to get myself a pair of baby shinglebacks nice price too
> 
> I walked in and seen them and thought I'd do my rounds and went back and BAM they were gone, kicking myself especially for $120
> 
> ...


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah i was pretty sure there was at least one jag there. we got some great deals on geckos  we got there for 8.40, there was no line, went inside to get a coffee, come back out and the line was massive! we by passed the lucky door prize (but went back later) to make a dash for the stands lol


----------



## hrafna (Feb 12, 2012)

i saw several jags for sale, mid-afternoon.


----------



## Greywolfe (Feb 12, 2012)

We had fun wandering around looking at all the gear on sale  Luckily we only spent a little - could have easily broken the bank haha.

Stein Enclosures were drool-worthy


----------



## Nathan_T (Feb 12, 2012)

nervous said:


> Not one person had a Jag on display... i was hoping to see a Jag. the albino olives were beautiful! and dolittle's diamonds were crackers!




Yep, there were several. The most were on one of the breeder's tables right at the front when you walked in


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 12, 2012)

Why wasnt there any vens on display or for sale, hope its not like this at hawk herp show


----------



## hilly (Feb 12, 2012)

There will be vens on display at the HHS show (can't be sold at expos by law). There will also be some exotics from ARP on display (anaconda, iguana and tegu)


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 13, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> be sure to post up some pics Oz H



I'm not sure if you wanted pics of me knocking back a few in the line (which didn't happen by the way) or of my purchases however I am about to create an album with my girl I purchased yesterday. I couldnt be happier!

New album is on my profile - only one pic for the time being, many more pics to come


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 13, 2012)

Oz_H_Girl said:


> I'm not sure if you wanted pics of me knocking back a few in the line (which didn't happen by the way) or of my purchases however I am about to create an album with my girl I purchased yesterday. I couldnt be happier!
> 
> New album is on my profile - only one pic for the time being, many more pics to come



Knocking a few back in the line would be a funny photo but I meant reptiles!!!  I will check out your new album now. All the best


----------

